# Are children's enamel dishes safe?



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I posted this in family safety, but didn't get any responses, so I thought I'd try over here.









I'm considering getting rid of the plastic (melamine) plates and bowls my kids eat off of. It seems like my options are enamelware, stainless steel, and wood. I think the stainless dishes might alter the taste of the food. So my main question is, is the coating on the enamel dishes safe?

This is the type of enamel dishes I'm talking about: http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1501/.f

TIA


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I think they're supposed to be pretty safe. If you call NN, they will share whatever they know about the ones they sell and their safety.


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

I think they are supposed to be safer too. However the problem I've run into is that they chip easily. And when they chip on the outside, for some reason they chip on the inside too, which makes them unusable since they will rust where chipped! I'd go w/ all stainless!


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

what about glass? we use corelle plates around here... had a few breakages over the last 2 years but it happens right?







they are very easy to replace too.. we just have the "white frost" ones which are lovely and can be bought in single peices from a lot of different places.


----------

